# FB Grand Pilot Light



## Long Burn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello,

 I have a Heat & Glow FB Grand Lp Fireplace Insert that is about two years old and has performed well until this morning when my wife noticed the pilot light wasn't lit and tried unsuccessfully to re-light it with no success.

 I gave it a try and the pilot light would light up with one or two clicks of the Pezzio Ingniter but after holding the button in for a minute or sometimes much longer,(according to the owners manual), when I released the button the pilot would go out. 

 I have a high wind cap installed on the termination end and have never had this problem before. I believe the unit has the SITTS Gas  Valve.

 Could this possibly be the signs of a bad Thermal Coupler or Thermal Pile,( I still get the two confused), that is shutting the gas valve down and not allowing gas to keep the pilot lit?

 Thanks

LB


----------



## Garjan111 (Apr 17, 2011)

If it is a SIT valve then it's the thermocouple. You need to buy one for a SIT valve though. Should be about $15.00. If it's long enough to reach from the valve and out the front and back to the pilot then you can test it first before tearing it all apart. Just hold the end with pliers cuz it will get hot fast. If it works then you can install it. Just be careful when you do it and done tell anyone I told you to do this.


----------



## Long Burn (Apr 17, 2011)

Garjan111 said:
			
		

> If it is a SIT valve then it's the thermocouple. You need to buy one for a SIT valve though. Should be about $15.00. If it's long enough to reach from the valve and out the front and back to the pilot then you can test it first before tearing it all apart. Just hold the end with pliers cuz it will get hot fast. If it works then you can install it. Just be careful when you do it and done tell anyone I told you to do this.



 Hi,

 Thanks for the info. I think this job might be better left to a Dealer Service Technician.

 Man, these things sure don't last long, do they? What ever happened to the phrase,"Built To Last". I guess it is just that, a phrase.

 Thanks again,

 L.B.


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 18, 2011)

We see this on LP gas a lot. Especially if your inlet pressure is a little higher than normal (and normal around here is too low).

The pilot comes factory set at a very high setting, this works great on the low end of whats expected for inlet pressure. If the inlet is higher, then the pilot should be adjusted down. Having the pilot adjusted just high enough for it to work correctly will extend the life of the Thermocouple. There might not be a huge visual change in the pilot, but the heat goes down. Also LP gas burns hotter than NG which shortens the life of the thermocouple. You should normally be able to get around 4-7 years out of a thermocouple, even on LP gas.


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 18, 2011)

Replacing a thermocouple/pile on a gas appliance is just about considered "normal".  I've seen them last 1 year or 10 years.  Look at it like brakes on a car or something.  On the S.I.T. valves I'd have a tech come out to replace it if you can afford to do so.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with Franks. If you haven't had the pleasure of 
(just about) "gutting" the inside of the firebox on one of 
these inserts, you're better off paying a qualified tech.
You're not gonna believe how many screws you hafta 
remove just to access where the t-couple actually is
mounted to the pilot hood...
At this time of year, you should be able to get a lower price, 
as well, since the heating season is just about over,
& service techs are fighting to get steady work assignments...


----------



## Long Burn (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it possible that there could be a loose wire connection from the thermalcouple to where it attaches on the Sit gas valve? Could a loose connection possibly cause the pilot light to go out and and not stay lit when I try to relight it?

Thanks 

L.B.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 24, 2011)

Long Burn said:
			
		

> Is it possible that there could be a loose wire connection from the thermalcouple to where it attaches on the Sit gas valve? Could a loose connection possibly cause the pilot light to go out and and not stay lit when I try to relight it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> L.B.



You can try to get a small (3/8") box wrench on the fitting, to try & tighten it, 
but generally speaking, the answer is NO. 
There are no wires, per se. 
The connection from the head to the valve fitting is a flexible piece of copper, 
but I wouldn't consider it to be wire.
T-Cs are good or bad. No in between - 
AS LONG AS THE PILOT FLAME IS STRONG.
Replace it or have it replaced...


----------



## Long Burn (Apr 30, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Long Burn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Can the thermal couple  be possibly be cleaned of corrosion or build up of soot and residue from the pilot light flame with a piece of emery cloth? I believed I saw something in the owners manal that addresses doing this as a maintenance item.

Thanks

L.B.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 30, 2011)

Can the thermal couple  be possibly be cleaned of corrosion or build up of soot and residue from the pilot light flame with a piece of emery cloth? I believed I saw something in the owners manual that addresses doing this as a maintenance item.

Give it a shot, as it can't hurt. While you're doing the cleaning, 
you'll be able to see if the TC is still in good shape. A lotta
time, when the carbon build up is removed, the top part of the 
TC will come off. Then you have no choice but to replace it.
Good Luck!


----------



## Long Burn (May 18, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Can the thermal couple  be possibly be cleaned of corrosion or build up of soot and residue from the pilot light flame with a piece of emery cloth? I believed I saw something in the owners manual that addresses doing this as a maintenance item.
> 
> Give it a shot, as it can't hurt. While you're doing the cleaning,
> you'll be able to see if the TC is still in good shape. A lotta
> ...



 Had the Dealer Service Technician come and take a look at the insert and he said it was definitely the TC. and replaced it and the units pilot light is working once again. Unfortunately, it appears that the paint on the firebrick is starting to come off and he would not even think of cleaning the firbrick for fears of making a bad situation even worse.

 I have heard of this peeling/flaking fire brick paint problems in the past, but I thought that these were isolated cases and the problem was solved. Apparently I was wrong.

 This unit just turned 2 years old, and I can't believe the firebrick paint is starting to come off just after two heating seasons.

 Has anyone that owns a HHT Product experienced similar problems with their inserts or fireplaces?

Thanks

L.B.


----------

